# Is the Garmin 810 worth it?



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

So the wife has given the go ahead for a new cycle computer. I was actually going to go for the 800 but I said that I will wait for the new garmin. Well the 810 is here and it does not seem that much more impressive than the 800. I di like the tracking feature as my wife can see where i am riding ( I often ride solo) but is it worth the extra money?

Garmin Edge 810 Bundle Heart Rate, Cadence & Navigation at BikeTiresDirect
is the 810 for 665+ 65 credit at bike tires direct

or

800

Garmin Edge 800 Performance and Navigation Bundle at BikeTiresDirect
499+50 in credit - no heart monitor

I just have a wireless computer no - really want to GPS and able to load peoples maps

Thanks in advance


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I've had the Garmin 800 for a long time and I'm still trying to figure out if it was worth the sale price I paid ($330 shipped). It is incredibly difficult to set up for specific needs because of the kludgy Garmin menu and file system. You really have to be an expert to use it to its fullest potential (which I am not). One of the more helpful videos demonstrating this for the 800:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=APW2DNOXPvs

I think if you're using it for training, the 800/810 may be great. For GPS and maps, it's less ideal but it's still the best that's out there in terms of form factor. I use it for my travel bike, if the battery life was as good as claimed I would be happier!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Powermeters are a great training tool if you can hold 330 watts for an hour or two or three.

If you have trouble holding 230 watts, not so much.
.
.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Love the 800. Very easy to use once you understand how the menu system works, which takes very little time. Steep discounts on the 800 starting to show up. See my thread on the 800 in the "Hot Deals" forum - $349 at BikeWagon with the coupon code I list in that thread.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/hot-deals/garmin-800-$349-bikewagon-300070.html


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure the 810 will be worth having, Garmin make great product that give good service over a decent life span. I have recently got the 800 which is excellent. When my 800 reaches the end of its days I will buy whatever Garmin has out to replace it.

I had a 705 which was also very good. I used it day in and day out for the best part of 5 years. When it died, Garmin gave me a refurbished replacement for around 30% of its original list price and I sold it on eBay for around 50% of its original price, so effectively I had a great product for around £50 a year. Not a huge investment IMO.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

The wireless upload is the only decent feature the 810 has over the 800. Everything else is a novelty.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

gabedad said:


> So the wife has given the go ahead for a new cycle computer. I was actually going to go for the 800 but I said that I will wait for the new garmin. Well the 810 is here and it does not seem that much more impressive than the 800. I di like the tracking feature as my wife can see where i am riding ( I often ride solo) but is it worth the extra money?


You can certainly get an 800 for a large discount at this time.
On the other hand you mention your wife gave you the go ahead and that she may be interested in tracking you while you are riding by yourself. Based on this, I'd lean towards the 810 if I were in your position.
If you were the only one with input on the purchase and you were good with menus the 800 would most likely do a great job. The menus on the 810 are supposedly simplified.


----------



## cmtbiz (Jan 8, 2013)

I hate when this happens. I recently purchased the 800 before knowing that they are coming out with the 810. The 800 is a great unit and almost the same as the 810 except for the tracking feature. 

I assume that you are also carrying a cellphone when you ride solo for emergency purposes? IMO, I would go for the 800. If you have an iPhone, your wife can track you using an Apple apps, so you dont need to have that tracking feature from 810. Save the $$ difference and you can buy other accessories.


----------



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

From a newbie garmin user. I got the 810 because I wanted livetracking, not because it's a marketing feature, but because it gives my family (wife and siblings) a way to live track myself in case something happens when I ride solo. I believe the 800 does not have that feature. 

I feel if you feel that the new features are worth it, then get it, you can read and be informed, but I feel at the end of the day, it's all about what you feel since you are the purchaser.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

albert1028 said:


> From a newbie garmin user. I got the 810 because I wanted livetracking, ...


Available without an 810 with any smartphone and an app, which are needed with the 810 anyway as tracking is via bluetooth connection to a smartphone and app.

Check here for some 810 enlightenment: https://forums.garmin.com/forumdisplay.php?362-Edge-810


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

looigi said:


> Available without an 810 with any smartphone and an app, which are needed with the 810 anyway as tracking is via bluetooth connection to a smartphone and app.
> 
> Check here for some 810 enlightenment: https://forums.garmin.com/forumdisplay.php?362-Edge-810


Thanks for pointing that out. A main reason that I have my 800 is because the GPS tracking on a phone drains the battery way too fast. It doesn't seem like the 810 helps that in any way because the phone now has to connect via bluetooth to the GPS... What's with needing instant information anyways? Looking at it when you get home is too late?


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks all - confused more than ever but between the maps problems from the garmin group and the fact that you have to link to the phone anyway, it would seem that the 800 would be better. I want to see if it continues to drop in price. Since my wife could track me if she had to via smartphone just might suffice.

I'm going to watch over the next month or so. We are expecting 1-2 ft of snow friday so riding is not on the top of my list.


----------



## redline9k (Jun 18, 2012)

Id honestly skip both and get the older 500 or 705. 

I had the 705 and "upgraded" to the 800...the touchscreen turned out to be a huge hassle. Change the screen? touch it with your sweaty/drink mix/gu coated fingers. Now your screen is all smudged. Want to zoom in/out? stop looking at the road/traffic and focus on your screen so you find the buttons. With the tactile buttons you can easily reach down and find/press them without even looking.

As far as maps or not, the 500 doesnt have maps, but you can still load courses and get a pretty good sense of where your at, when to turn, etc for unfamiliar routes.

I used my 800 for about a month and then sold it and went to the 500 that I have happily used for most of last year. Road GPS is fine (barring normal Garmin issues), for mtb, I wish the 500 had a better GPS processor like the 510, but im not going back to touch-screen until they make me.


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

The 810 will be great but it is definitely not yet. I have an 800 and recently upgraded to the 810 because I really liked the tracking feature and the ability to connect with bluetooth. But ... I paid full retail because supplies are short. There are numerous bugs in the 810 software and there's no Trainingpeaks DeviceAgent to wirelessly upload.

I and everyone else who bought the unit feel like beta testers right now even through we all paid full retail and our 1 year warranty period is running.

If you can wait 2 or 3 months, you should be able to get the 810 at a discount online and the unit software should have most of the kinks out by then.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

That is a high tech thing for the techy who has to have the most technological bike computer on the market. Personally I thing Garmin overcharges for it. Think about it, you can get a Garmin GPS for your car for under $100; you can also get a double wireless cycle computer for under $100; and you can get a heart rate monitor for under $100; or you can get a computer with a built in heart monitor for under $150; but because Garmin combines the 3 in one package they can charge you over twice as much? Some of you carry cell phones with GPS's built in so why not just use it? Of course you can't track you stuff but at least you know where to go.

I'm sure it can be a great tool I just know it's overpriced. 

Well anyway there I go again being too logical, sorry.


----------



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

froze said:


> That is a high tech thing for the techy who has to have the most technological bike computer on the market. Personally I thing Garmin overcharges for it. Think about it, you can get a Garmin GPS for your car for under $100; you can also get a double wireless cycle computer for under $100; and you can get a heart rate monitor for under $100; or you can get a computer with a built in heart monitor for under $150; but because Garmin combines the 3 in one package they can charge you over twice as much? Some of you carry cell phones with GPS's built in so why not just use it? Of course you can't track you stuff but at least you know where to go.
> 
> I'm sure it can be a great tool I just know it's overpriced.
> 
> Well anyway there I go again being too logical, sorry.


Definitely a logical way of thinking that I think most would agree on. But i feel that a product has it's "logical" value as well as emotional value as well. The wife let me buy one last week, becauase I have the budget for it, but if i was limited in budget and didn't feel the need for it, I'd skip it. 

I wonder for those who are on the fence, what's stopping you from getting it, I feel that from those who did get it, it's because they wanted it so they got it, but for those who didn't feel the need, they skipped it and found a better valued computer.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

froze said:


> Personally I thing Garmin overcharges for it. Think about it, you can get a Garmin GPS for your car for under $100; you can also get a double wireless cycle computer for under $100; and you can get a heart rate monitor for under $100; or you can get a computer with a built in heart monitor for under $150; but because Garmin combines the 3 in one package they can charge you over twice as much? Some of you carry cell phones with GPS's built in so why not just use it? Of course you can't track you stuff but at least you know where to go.


The simple answer is economics, Garmin sells a lot more Garmin GPS units for cars than they do units for bikes, thus the price for the car units is much lower due to the volume of sales.

As to phone GPS, they work but they aren't near as good as a dedicated unit and the more bells and whistles you turn on smart phone the quicker the battery goes down (not to mention the waterproof or size aspect of a smart phone).


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Get the 800 unit on sale.

You don't have to use Garmins HR monitor or speed cadence sensor. Any ANT+ accesory will work.

Wahoo Fitness and Bontrager make good HR monitor and Spd/Cad set ups that are cheaper. 

Timex makes a good HR monitor, but I have not used mine long enough to say if it has the endurace to be called "good"

Now, Blackburns HR and spd/cad sensors are great (the ones that came with the Neruo). The problem is finding them.
Update on the blackburn, I just found one
Blackburn Neuro Additional Bike Mount


----------



## hawkhero (Mar 28, 2006)

I just got a 800 bundle.Found it on ebay and paid cost for it. I have a iphone and didn't see the need for a 810. Maybe Garmin's next models with have built in tracking on it's own. Haven't had time to ride with it. Just dug out from the blizzard!


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I ride with a phone with GPS and that is great when you have an exact loacation. It will tell you where to trun etc. The problem is that I like to use peoples maps and do a bunch of group rides. I like the turn by turn that you can do with an 800 for this purpose. I will probably pick up an 800 with the nav bundle in a couple of months( just got 2+ feet of snow- boston area) . The 810 just does not seem worth it. 

I would have expected a larger upgrade in a new model.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

gabedad said:


> I ride with a phone with GPS and that is great when you have an exact loacation. It will tell you where to trun etc. The problem is that I like to use peoples maps and do a bunch of group rides. I like the turn by turn that you can do with an 800 for this purpose.* I will probably pick up an 800 with the nav bundle in a couple of months(* just got 2+ feet of snow- boston area) . The 810 just does not seem worth it.
> 
> I would have expected a larger upgrade in a new model.


You don't need the Nav bundle. OSM maps are free and work perfectly. You just have to download them and put them on an SD card.

As for the spd/cad sensor, there's better ones out there for less. Oh, same with the HR monitor


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

ziscwg said:


> You don't need the Nav bundle. OSM maps are free and work perfectly. You just have to download them and put them on an SD card.
> 
> As for the spd/cad sensor, there's better ones out there for less. Oh, same with the HR monitor


I was searching for posts about alternative HR straps for my 800 the other day but couldn't find much. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

DrSmile said:


> I was searching for posts about alternative HR straps for my 800 the other day but couldn't find much. Do you have any suggestions?


The Bontrager HR strap has worked well for me. More reliable and longer lasting than the Garmin soft strap.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Isn't the touch screen going to be a problem for people riding with gloves?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Srode said:


> Isn't the touch screen going to be a problem for people riding with gloves?


The touchscreen works with gloves.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

DrSmile said:


> I was searching for posts about alternative HR straps for my 800 the other day but couldn't find much. Do you have any suggestions?


I don't know how I found this (maybe searching the Garmin forums), but I've had one for a year, and as far as I'm concerned is the perfect alternative strap. The Garmin unit just snaps on.

Zephyr HxM Smart Fabric chest strap (replacement) : Accessories


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

By The time I added all of the accessories together it would have been close to 450 or so. Mine cost 499 has the garmin maps and I have a $50 credit which I know that I will use at biketiresdirect. I felt I got a decent deal.


----------



## jsandevil (Feb 5, 2013)

Gentlemen, I just ordered a Garmin 800 Edge (Navigation) bundle with HR monitor and speed/cadence sensor from WesternBikeWorks for $449.99, they also had the 800 without bundle for $309.99. Garmin is also offering a $100 rebate (mail-in) on the Edge 800 purchased by May 31, making the effective price $349.99/$209.99. Rebate info on Garmin website. This sold ou between yesterday and this morning- I don't know if they will honor this price for backorders or not. Nevertheless, I'm sure that other retailers will be offering discounts soon.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

ziscwg said:


> You don't need the Nav bundle. OSM maps are free and work perfectly. You just have to download them and put them on an SD card. ...


+1

You can get your free maps from here ...

Select:

Generic routable
none
'leave it alone'
Enable manual tile selection ... tick it ...

Select the tiles that you need. To unselect just left click it again ... Only select the tiles you need as otherwise the file will be too large. _UK + Ireland + France + Belgium + Netherlands + Switzerland = 2.4GB thereabouts_

I think if you live outside Western Europe and US, please check details on the maps on basecamp before proceeding ...

Enter your email address ... then click 'Build my Map'

You will receive a link in your email to download 3 files. 1 file (gmapsupp.img) for your SD card for the GPS. another for your basecamp program and one more for apple users I think.

In your SD Card create 2 folders: EULA & Garmin
In the Garmin folder create 4 folders: Activities, Courses, NewFiles & Workouts

The gmapsupp.img file is saved in the Garmin folder. _You might be able to get away with just creating a Garmin folder and saving the .img file in there. I have not tried that._


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I ugraded from a 305 and not had any problems with mine.


----------

